# Welcome to the Photography Board



## rtphokie

Welcome!  Here you will find professional photographers to absolute beginners here, and everything in between with an eye to photography in Disney parks and resorts.    If you are here for advice to buying a new camera, tips to help you take better photos or a solution to some specific problem, be sure to do a search first.  Your answer may be waiting for you in an existing thread.  Here are some popular threads with lots of good advice:




 Beginners
 Choosing a camera: Point and Shoot, Digital SLR, inexpensive, for a teen, for a child
Photo tips thread
Video tutorials
How to post a picture on the boards 
How to make a Signature / Avatar from a picture 
For those listen to the DIS Unplugged here is a tutorial on how to record an mp3 for FREE! (voice mails)

Camcorders: Flip, Small Camcorders, Upgrading, Low Light, Hard Drive
Equipment
So You're Looking for a Point-and-Shoot Camera
Buying a photo printer, or should you?

Shooting tips
Disney Photo Tips
How to Shoot Fireworks
How to Shoot Indoor Shows
How to Shoot Parades
How to Shoot the Safari Ride
Useful Photo Web Sites
When to Use Which Metering Mode
Why your photos are blurry
Parades: SpectroMagic

Terminology & Technique: Photography Board Terms, Exposure
HDR
 Camera and Equipment Specific threads
 Canon: T1i, T2i, XS, XSi, XT, T2i, 50D, 7D, S90, S95, G11, SX120, SX130
 Nikon: D3000, D3100, D80, P100
 Olympus: Evolt
 Pentax
 Sony: A200, A350, A55, A100, H55, HX1, HX5V, TX7
 Lenses: general discussion, prime, 50mm, 70-200mm lenses, wide angle, fisheye, telephoto, super-telephoto, optical vs. digital zoom
 tripods, underwater cameras/cases, straps, bags, backpacks
 filters
 Software: Photoshop, Elements, Picasa, Flickr, Smugmug
 Hardware: printers, computer


There area also a number of contests, games, challenges, and photo sharing threads all are welcome to participate in:

 Pick and Share
 Picture of the Day
 Captions
 Topical: Fish-eye lenses, pets, concerts, sunrise/sunset, zoos


----------

